

.net stack VS lamp stack VS ROR - isserializable

I am a small business owner and developing a business plan for financial web application. I am stuck at the software costing piece of it and want to know which resources I should look into for the following:
1) .net stack - cost of production environment
2) lamp stack - cost of production environment
3) ROR- Cost of production environment.
i started looking into sql server licensing etc, for figuring out the licenses that i would need if i go the .net and that quickly has become unmanageable.
======
callmeed
Check out EngineYard for a solid RoR production env. You'll probably want to
start with 2 slices.

For a lamp env, 1 or 2 slices from slicehost might work to start.

